# Looking for 1 offshore Port A



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Got room for one more Monday 28th. 27ft cat


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Are you in Port A year round? I will be there for a week in July and will be looking to crew offshore or bay.


----------

